
Forget Money, This Startup Wants You to Invest Time - exolymph
http://www.inc.com/sonya-mann/crowdraising-crowdfunding-time.html
======
ccvannorman
Login or sign up to view article? I clicked the HN "web" link but it's still
login-walled.

~~~
exolymph
It shouldn't be, that's weird. Can you try again and let me know what happens?

------
cheald
Time _is_ money, friend.

